# engine will not turn over with key?



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hello im new here, i have a simplicity 15.5hp briggs lawnmower that will not turn over with key? i have charged up the battery and all i get is a tick down by the engine somewhere? it makes it past the solinoid but then stops somewhere? need this done by the weekend! help!!!


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

check for some loose wires,, maybe its the wire that hooks on the starter is loose


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

what do you mean by it makes it past the solenoid? 
'does the engine roll over then stop ? 
' 
'


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah.....whats meant by making it by the solenoid? If it makes it by the solenoid, there's just the starter to go to...... Like stated above, go all over your connections, wiggle em..... etc. and make sure the battery cables are nice and tight and not corroded. Also oil will get on the starter at the wire..... make sure this is good and dry and tight. If its ticking and not turning over.... the solenoid isn't working.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

i mean theres a wire that goes to the bowl of the carb to a piece then there is a ground wire then the one wire goes around and attaches to the wires from the solinoid. when i try to start it the wires i was just talking about well if i hold them i feel a little current threw them when the tick happens? its like the power makes its way threw the solidnoid and stops at the wires i was talking about?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

That thing your talking about sounds like the fuel shutoff solenoid, this will just shut the fuel off... its more for keeping it from backfiring.


----------



## RedBarronNS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Engine won't start*

I just joined this forum but, you didn't mention if the motor turns over(with the starter). If it doesn't, then you might not have it fixed for the weekend. These engines have overhead valves(that are adjustable) and if the starter doesn't turn the engine over, you might have to adjust the valve lifters. These are the same kind as in older vehicles that are adjustable. When they are not adjusted properly(become worn) then the valves aren't opening far enough, or at the proper time, and cause excessive compression and then the starter won't turn the engine over. The valve clearance for these lifters should be (approx) .04 on the intake valve and .06 on the exhaust valve.
I have had this problem and even jumping the battery with a car battery wouldn't give it enough power to turn the engine over.
You can take the top plastic cover off the starter & check to see if the little cog(wheel) on the top of the starter is jammed in the up position. If it is, and a low battery will cause this, you can rotate the gear clockwise & this should drop the wheel down & you can try to start it again. BUT, this is a sign that the valves need adjusting because the starter isn't able to turn the engine over properly.
Hope this info is of some help
Good luck :wave:


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Could be a defective solenoid but more than likely there is a bad connection at the battery terminals, starter, or the large wires on the solenoid, Check all of the large cables for cleanliness and security. If you are in doubt about the starter, hook a set of battery cables up. put the red cable clamp on the LARGE STARTER TERMINAL. hOOK THE OTHER END OF THE CABLES TO A KNOWN GOOD BATTERY. Now strike the free end of the jumper cable ground clamp to a good engine ground, Starter turns over, it is good. Happy motoring


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

RedBarronNS said:


> I just joined this forum but, you didn't mention if the motor turns over(with the starter). If it doesn't, then you might not have it fixed for the weekend. These engines have overhead valves(that are adjustable) and if the starter doesn't turn the engine over, you might have to adjust the valve lifters. These are the same kind as in older vehicles that are adjustable. When they are not adjusted properly(become worn) then the valves aren't opening far enough, or at the proper time, and cause excessive compression and then the starter won't turn the engine over. The valve clearance for these lifters should be (approx) .04 on the intake valve and .06 on the exhaust valve.
> I have had this problem and even jumping the battery with a car battery wouldn't give it enough power to turn the engine over.
> You can take the top plastic cover off the starter & check to see if the little cog(wheel) on the top of the starter is jammed in the up position. If it is, and a low battery will cause this, you can rotate the gear clockwise & this should drop the wheel down & you can try to start it again. BUT, this is a sign that the valves need adjusting because the starter isn't able to turn the engine over properly.
> Hope this info is of some help
> Good luck :wave:


 
have seen alot of people throw a hundred bucks down the drain just because of the valves out , those little buttons on the top of the valve stem will fall off too , never could understand why they put those there maby so the rocker wont wear out as fast ? but they will fall off im sure you have seen it happen too we need some more info on this one , how its turning over is it turning over at all ? or about a half a rev then stop dead and starter make noise could have fuel in cyl, could be valves could be a number of things , but should be easy to find the problem , you can start by taking jumper cables and running from positive side of battery to the post on the starter put it on the starter first then touch to the positive battery post to see if the starter will crank the engine , kinda dangerous i guess the battery can and will explode if the conditions are right ,, better off to use a portable jumper 12 volt of course , just hook the positive from the battery straight to the starter then the negative from the - side to the frame when you touch the - side thats when it should spin the starter just dont touch it at the battery thats where you get a spark and dont touch it any where you dont want a burn mark it will make one , i always touch it somewhere you dont see .. also could be the deck switch or the clutch brake switch . but like bug man said that thing on the carburator is the anti back fire solenoid it wont have anything to do with the turning over of the engine . but if you hear it click that tells us that its not a fuse because it is getting power to the key switch . sounds like it might be the starter solenoid or a switch somewhere like on the clutch, if it has an electric clutch make sure its not pulled up . check the deck make sure its all the way up and the clutch / brake lever is down all the way


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

i got it running on the weekend.the starter doesent turn it at all.the engine rangood untill this happened. found out it was the solinoid so bought new one and it fired right up good as new. thanks for all the help tho


----------

